# Lets talk rest



## sweet old bill (Apr 21, 2003)

Lots of great rests out there but what is the archers using now


----------



## dahmer (Jan 16, 2005)

I put Nap 2000 rests on all 4 bows.


----------



## the last chance (Apr 10, 2003)

TKO Drop


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

Tko on my Protec and Nap 1000 set as a drop away on my Parker.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

I shoot fingers, my rest is a Cavalier Free Flyte + Lock plunger.


----------



## Hollowpoint (Jul 10, 2003)

Trophy Ridge Drop Zone. :thumbs_up 
.......and I shoot fingers too.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I guess you are asking for a hunting rest? So I voted drop away. I shoot a Trophy Taker for hunting, but I would have voted other if I thought you wanted to know about target rest. For that I only shoot the Brite Site Pro Tuner.


----------



## leblanc822 (Feb 18, 2004)

*dropzone for hunting and pro tuner for target*

....well sometimes dropzone for both, who can choose?


----------



## TXHillCountry (May 9, 2003)

*Trophy Taker*

fro hunting and target.


----------



## SEOBowhntr (May 13, 2005)

I shoot a platform with a flipper rest, it's what I started out on and like, esp. for hunting, because I can hold it stable and quiet. Are the drop aways that great???? I have never used one. I don't intend to change, but I just wondered.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Trophy Taker shakey hunter*

Or oringinal. Both work excellant for me.

Three years now and dont even consider another rest.


----------



## ewsIII (Nov 3, 2004)

Hoyt NAP 3000 for hunting and TT Spring Steel II for target


----------



## Billy Bob (Jul 24, 2004)

Dalton Archery empire 5000 target rest. It is a fall away and you can switch the spring around and use it as a fixed rest. It's the best rest I have come across.


----------



## str8bowbabe (Apr 20, 2005)

A drop away rest is the only way to go in my opinion. I shoot the Ripcord which is the buscuit with gravy. It is a combination of a whisker buscuit and a drop away rest. I like the drop away because the sooner the arrow leaves the bow the less you can do to the flight of the arrow. I like the Ripcord because the launcher can be locked in the up position to contain the arrow before your shot without taking away any of your brace height like a whisker buscuit. Anyone looking for a drop away should definitely check it out. They are great. :wink:


----------



## MHansel (Jan 8, 2005)

*Nap*

I love my NAP QT 4000's


----------



## Piney (May 16, 2005)

Vital Bow Gear Ultimate Dropaway


----------



## jakhuntr (Jan 11, 2005)

Used to shoot NAP Quicktune 2000, just switched this week to a trap door and am loving it!!!!!!!!


----------



## bowbender1 (Nov 18, 2002)

Golden Key Target Pro.


----------



## tdaward (Jul 29, 2003)

Early 1970's model Springy. Simple---dependable----forgiving. Shot a 544 BHFS with 30 year old tecnology this past weekend. Too many parts=more to go wrong....


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

Schaffer, because only the best is good enough.


----------



## Tenspot (Mar 23, 2004)

shaky hunter.


----------



## tek (Feb 1, 2005)

On my 4 bows I have 

1 Muzzy ZE
1 Hoyt NAP 4000
1 NAP 1000
1 GKF Rover with a DC Blade


----------



## Nitrostang (Mar 21, 2005)

i have a dz on the Allegiance and a nap qt2000 on my old buckmaster and my son has a qt2000 on his CW33. All of them shoot great and no tuning issues.


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

Target..... Britesite ProTuner

Hunting... Trophy Taker (original)


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

Modified GK for a drop away. :thumbs_up


----------



## 2ndchance (Sep 19, 2004)

ill be the first to stake my claim on the wisker biscuit!

for hunting i couldnt ask for more, full containment, highly reliable, no moving parts, accurate.


----------



## slbowman (Oct 21, 2003)

Trophy Ridge!!! Great rest!!!


----------



## X-General (Mar 26, 2005)

Quick tune 2000 for hunting and 3D with my LX
Trap Door for target on my Ovation :shade:
Both are great drop aways!! :thumbs_up


----------



## stevehoyt (Mar 2, 2004)

Trophy Ridge Drop Zone on my Allegiance and a QT 4000 on my Supertec


----------



## ktrazz (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm seeing a lot of votes for the drop away rests. My question is, if they are so good, then why am I seeing so many threads asking how to tune, get clearance, adjust cord length, ect.... Seems to me that they sound like tinker toys. I've never shot one and only was introduced to them. I'm just a bit confused about it all.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

*Reply to subject*



ktrazz said:


> I'm seeing a lot of votes for the drop away rests. My question is, if they are so good, then why am I seeing so many threads asking how to tune, get clearance, adjust cord length, ect.... Seems to me that they sound like tinker toys. I've never shot one and only was introduced to them. I'm just a bit confused about it all.


-----------
Hello
I find Vital Bow Gear [ Vital Drop ] Very easy to tune. on my BowTech PRO wheelie And i have ordered the second one for my Mathews Black Max] Also the cable slide adjust the string to length for the cable slide for you.
Also i found there cable slide to give me more fletching clearance with out cause of cam lean.
Also the rest has a double claw for holding the arrow to full draw.And to let down it will hold the arrow 100%

I was so impressed i have the second one on the way.

Unk :tongue:


----------



## ktrazz (Apr 24, 2005)

I'm currently shoot fingers using a Cavalier sight mounted clicker. I'll asume that having the arrow under the spring loaded clicker will pull the arrow toward the riser and interfier with the rests ability to pick up the arrow upon draw. Let down could be a bit nasty as well.


----------



## HunterSmith (Feb 24, 2005)

Trophy Taker, all the way!!!!!!!!!


----------

